# Call the vet or not?



## Work InProgress (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a soon to be 17 year old TB stallion who didn't completely clean up his dinner last night or touch his breakfast this morning. He smelled it and did take a nibble when I tried to hand feed it to him. His temp is normal (98.8 but its in the 30's today). His heart rate is his normal 32, respiration's 16. His gut sounds are fine, a little depressed maybe but present. He's not rolling or kicking or biting his sides. No heat in his feet or anywhere else for that matter. His eyes are bright and his ears are up. He has a very light cough that's new this morning but not bad. He's got a little mucus in his nostrils, but not really a snotty nose. He did graze when I took him out and he did eat a starlite mint (his favorite). I haven't seen him eat any of his hay today but its a good round bale, not moldy at all and he's been eating it fine. I cant tell how much water he's drinking because he has an automatic waterer. He does not appear to be dehydrated tho.

Somebody tell me I'm just being paranoid. I've had him since he came off the track as a 3yr old (bought him out of the kill pen for $50)and he hasn't been around other horses for a couple years. He has two sheep pals that keep him company. They've been with him since they were bottle babies 8 years ago. He's like one of my kids so I worry about him.

Thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Pooping and peeing normally?


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

How are his teeth?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If there is the slightest hint of mold in the hay he will not eat it. Put fresh hay down and see if he will eat it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would take any cough and snotty nose seriously and it does seem that symptoms are developing.

Is he with other horses or been exposed to outside horses that might be carrying strangles or something like that?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Not cleaning up grain makes me nervous. I agree with Alder- pooping and peeing regularly? 

Is the mucus clear or a color? Has the cough progressed? Runny eyes?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Not eating, developing a cough and runny nose, especially with cold weather coming on, would be a vet visit for one of my horses. Not because I run off to the vet at every sniffle or cough, but when they don't eat, and they are a little older, and a Thoroughbred (!), I would go ahead and err on the side of caution and take him in.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Any update on this gelding?


----------



## Work InProgress (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to take so long with the update. I did call the vet later the same day I posted. We spent a month testing for everything the vet and I could think of. All the tests were negative, including scoping both his trachea and his esophagus looking for damage/infection. Even his blood work was within normal ranges. We were basically treating symptoms until the morning he had blood all over his nose. I called the vet because he'd suffered enough. He would have gone on trying for me but that wasn't what was best for him.

I miss him every day.


----------



## Raeraebear (Dec 26, 2016)

So sorry you lost him. Weird that nothing showed up but animals can be funny that way. I had a border collie that had never been sick a day in her life one day stop eating. Took her to the vet and they could find nothing wrong. They kept her there to observe and give her fluids but she died in the night we never did find out why.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy. Did the vet necropsy him to see what had happened? I know that's a horrible thing, but I lost a gelding in November that we necropsied to be sure of what we thought was wrong. It was what we had diagnosed, and that at least gave me comfort about putting him down when I did. He was suffering for sure.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm sorry for your loss. Just know that you did the right thing by him.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

My condolences.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Very very sorry for your loss. You did the right things all the way along.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I was hoping that no news was good news.

You did what you could, but we just can't save them all.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I know from experience just how very hard it is to have to put down your beloved horse. They are the most wonderful creatures, I'm very sorry you lost him. I still sometimes miss my mare and its been some 6 years since we lost her. It's easier now, but darn!


----------

